# Bow for my wife...



## resistol5000 (Jul 23, 2006)

Hello lady archers! I'm looking for a nice bow for my wife. It would be her first bow, and I really want to get her a good set of equipment so she can fall in love with the sport as I do. She is a small woman, with a 24" draw lenght and shoot confident with a 25-30# draw weight. What would you ladies recommend for her? Thanks.


----------



## bowhunter32 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well rsisto I'm no women but my wife has a bowtech stalker light and depends on if you are looking for a used bow. I could set it up any way you want I have a scope or a hunting sight adjustable the bow was origanaly 379 bare but it is at 31lbs maxed out. I believe it is a 26inch draw and I have hunting arrows and tournament arrows. So if you are interested give me a yell.


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Just make sure you don't get her a bow with too high of a draw weight...ugh, been there, done that!! Ouch!


----------



## ryan76chev (Jan 12, 2006)

my wife shoots a Parker Challenger and loves it.


----------



## luv3D (Apr 15, 2003)

I think the Hoyt Selena, it's a small bow, start off with low weight then build she won't get discouraged. She'll be addicted like the rest of us!!! I started with Hoyt sierra-tec loved it (still my hunting Bow) I own 3 sierra-tecs, 1 ultra-tec, 1 turbo-tec, and have a trykon on order. I love Hoyt bows, I have a 25in draw, and Hoyt bows work better for me than any other bows I've tried. Just my two cents. I hope she enjoys shooting!!!! Kim


----------



## Jolynn Jones (Jul 23, 2004)

Pearson is coming out with a new women's bow! :teeth: It will be called the Z-32 or Z-34. The number denotes the length 32" or 34". They are super fast and they will be doing great new colors and even flame patterns this year! :flame: I can't wait to get mine...it's already on order! I just won the ASA World Classic with my Edge :first: and they want me to move up to their new bow. I love my Edge but all the new advantages of the Z line are too hard to pass up! It's lighter than the one I'm shooting and since I've got to add a scope, adjustable sights, and longer stabilizer (because I will have to move up to Open) it will balance things out well. And like I said NEW COLORS! Yahoo! :cheer2: No more camo (although they will carry that as well) girls, I'll be shootin' in style! :shade: They don't have pictures of it yet, but you can call the Pearson folks and they'll tell you all about it. It's soon to be finished! Jolynn


----------



## drum3rguy (Jun 1, 2006)

We just bought a Matthews Genesis for my wife. We looked at the Selena and a few other bows, but she's not going to be hunting or shooting 3d yet. I just wanted to get her a simple bow so that she could learn how to shoot without tying up a huge amount of money, just in case she didn't like it. 

I think we made a great choice though, that's all she's talked about since we've got it. We didn't have time to go out and shoot a lot yesterday, but hopefully we will be shooting a good bit this afternoon!


----------



## crisi13 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Bow*

The best bow for smaller frames is the Bowtech Equalizer. You can get the same speed with a shorter draw length and less poundage as you can the bigger bows. It's a little pricey, so I guess it depends on what you're looking to spend.

I just got a Parker Buck Shot. I have a 24.5" draw and I'm shooting 40lbs right now, I hope to be to at least 45 by bow season. It's a great bow for the price. (The Bowtech is about $600 for just the bow, the Parker was $329 with the wisker biscuit, sight, and quiver). I will say, that I should have bit the bullet and bought the Bowtech...I'll be upgrading to it in the next couple of years anyway!

If you have a pro shop in your area, let your wife take a look at the bows they carry. Ultimately, it'll come down to what she feels comfortable with. Good Luck!


----------



## Quitirina (Aug 19, 2006)

*The wife*

Hi i´m resistol´s wife i just want to thank you for your opinions ,we are looking for the right bow because i can´t wait to start shooting in fact everyday since I shoot the first bow of my life!( last week) i dream with bows every night i hope soon we find the right one for me.Thank you


----------



## waywardson (Jun 16, 2005)

*Parker Buckshot*

I bought my wife a Parker Buckshot about 1.5 months ago. She started out at 25# but is now up to 30# with about a 24" draw. She's almost ready for the limb upgrade (the Grow Up with Parker program is one of the main reasons I bought the bow). She hasn't shot much, but was stacking arrows at 20 yards the other day and busted one knock! The bow was reasonably priced and shoots very well with basic tuning. I didn't want to sink a fortune into a bow and have her not like it, but I lucked out and she absolutely loves it! I'm sure she'll upgrade to a more expensive bow in the future, but all in all, it was a very good choice.


----------



## pwahuntn (Jun 18, 2004)

*Mathews Mustang*

I shoot a Mathews Switch Back. My wife saw the accuracy and speed and thea fact it was so quiet. She liked it. But the draw lengths don't go down to 24". So she settled for the Mathews mustang. The Bow is consistently smooth pulling back she was breaking nock right away shooting it at 20 yards. Another Bow that mathews make with short & sweet draw lengths is the Prestige. Which is a really High performing Bow. I really belive she's gonna love the Mathews Mustang. If you evr saw the Hunting program getting close with Lee & Tiffany lakosky I think thats how you spell it. Anyways Tiffany shoots harvest alot ofanimals with that bow. Some big whitetails & bear.
http://www.mathewsinc.com/v2/home/p...alog&cboCatalogCategoryID=87&cboCatalogID=352


----------



## Baby Bow (Jan 10, 2006)

I shoot the Equalizer and love it. I get great speed and find it a smooth and easy bow to draw. It is important for you to let her pick the bow that feels best to her. Get her to a pro shop and let her shot some bows. What works for some won't work for others. You could not give me another bow to shoot right now for 3D or hunting. I would take a look at the BowTech Equalizer.:wink: 

Good luck and let us know what she ends up with.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Baby Bow said:


> I shoot the Equalizer and love it. I get great speed and find it a smooth and easy bow to draw. It is important for you to let her pick the bow that feels best to her. Get her to a pro shop and let her shot some bows. What works for some won't work for others. You could not give me another bow to shoot right now for 3D or hunting. I would take a look at the BowTech Equalizer.:wink:
> 
> Good luck and let us know what she ends up with.




I will second this one Baby Bow!! The Equalizer is so smooth and quick. Its a great bow, pretty forgiving as well.


----------



## igniter3 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Hoyt Rintec*

I bought my wife a 2005 Hoyt Rintec in late last year, the bow max at 50# but we can down to 30# for her. Rintec is a very light bow and an adjustable versa cam & 1/2 from 18 to 26 draw length. (I.B.O at 270 fps) very nice and accurate bow... Love it. Selena is another very good new bow for woman by Hoyt...


----------



## Foxysahr (Apr 28, 2006)

I just got started and my husband bought me a Diamond Rapture Lite by Bowtech, and I LOVE IT! The draw length is 24.5 and it comes in a 30-40lb or 40-50lb. The drawlength can be adjusted without a bow press too.


----------

